# shifting issues when transmission is hot



## 2004gto82 (Aug 17, 2015)

I have an 04 gto with just a little over 102,000 miles on it. I just replaced the clutch assembly along with the slave cylinder rough about 10,000 miles ago with oem. was stuck in dallas and had no choice cause I was there for work. just recently I noticed that if I drive the car hard it seems that third and fourth require a little more effort to get them into gear. just yesterday after driving the car for about 45 mins I could barely get it to go into reverse and also noticed that when I tried to put it back into 1st gear with the clutch in it wanted to grind gears. i'm not real familiar with the t-56 transmission nor with gm vehicles. this is my first one so any help I can get would be greatly appreciated .


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

You may want to try a different shifter first but it sounds like the transmission is having issues too. GMM Ripshifter is the best according to the really knowledgeable people on this forum but it's the most expensive too at near $500 these days. 
You may eventually have to take it to a transmission shop for overhaul. I had the same problems you're having and several of the synchros were worn out, especially reverse and it was hell to try to get it in there at times. 2nd gear was bad too; I experienced a crunching noise every time I tried to shift to 2nd under power. I got an upgrade to carbon and bronze parts to handle extra power but the standard overhaul should make a world of difference. It won't be cheap (of course), probably about $1500 but sounds like that's what you may need to do. Lots of owners never have issues as the T-56 is really a good, solid transmission but has a lousy stock shifter (in the gtos) that doesn't help and you never know how the previous owner(s) treated the car before you bought it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Park the car on a flat surface. Push in the clutch and rev the engine a few times. If the cars feels like it wants to move at all you have a clutch disengagement issue. Hard shifts when driving hard with the stock clutch can just be the weak stock pressure plate. They have a tendency to not actuate the PP fingers from weak springs and centrifugal force at high RPM


----------

